# Need stud for my LC German Shepherd



## rbagnell (Mar 22, 2013)

I live in Florida and I have a AKC registered LC GORGEOUS German Shepherd female who will be ready to breed this May. Looking for a local stud!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

You'll want to post more about her pedigree information, her health check and OFA results, and her titles to give people some more information...


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Also your breeding goals and what you are hoping to produce with the breeding.


----------



## rbagnell (Mar 22, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> You'll want to post more about her pedigree information, her health check and OFA results, and her titles to give people some more information...


OFA=Good DM negative
Color
Black and Red
Sire UKHAN VOM CANISPHERE
Dam DYXINE VOM EICHBAUM


----------



## rbagnell (Mar 22, 2013)

N Smith said:


> Also your breeding goals and what you are hoping to produce with the breeding.


Looking to hopefully find another LC to produce some beautiful LC puppies!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We can't advertise studs (or breeders, or puppies) on here. Check the Pedigree Database site, you can sort by state if you will only use a local stud. Stud owners may require elbows as well as hips and DM, a working title, and definitely a negative brucellosis test. How old is your female? I don't personally know of any LC studs in Florida but you can get LC in a litter with a normal coated stud, even in litters with two normal coats. Many if not most WGSL studs are coat factored and can produce LC.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Why would you breed just for LC...?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm sure your girl is beautiful and your heart is in the right place. You might want to look at this link that shows past threads on the subject.

Welcome to the official home of the German Shepherd Dog, a dog respected and admired throughout the world for its versatility, loyalty and intelligence. - Search Results for Stud


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

What have you done to work the dog? Any titles? You need to prove her breed worthiness more than just a pretty face. Can you stack her so we can see her conformation? Also can we see her pedigree? Not just dam and sire, a pedigree goes back several generations.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Your dogs Sire and Dam don't have any titles. Other than a confirmation award that says nothing about temperment. I would hold off on breeding your dog untill you have put some time in and had her evaluated by a third party. There is much more to these dogs than looks. Good luck!


----------



## rbagnell (Mar 22, 2013)

mycobraracr said:


> Your dogs Sire and Dam don't have any titles. Other than a confirmation award that says nothing about temperment. I would hold off on breeding your dog untill you have put some time in and had her evaluated by a third party. There is much more to these dogs than looks. Good luck!


I now there is much more to these dogs than looks, they don't need titles to breed for pets.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

rbagnell said:


> I now there is much more to these dogs than looks, they don't need titles to breed for pets.


Depends on who you ask.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

rbagnell said:


> I now there is much more to these dogs than looks, they don't need titles to breed for pets.


That's not true at all. The titles show the dogs temperment has been tested by a third party. Temperment is just as important for a pet as it is for a working dog. Just look at the thousands of threads on this site about people having temperment issues with their "pet" dogs. If it's going to be around the family, kids, old people, etc then it better be of a sound mind.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It is a whole lot easier to breed dogs without titles though.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> It is a whole lot easier to breed dogs without titles though.


 
Haha Well... When you're right, you're right.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

mycobraracr said:


> That's not true at all. The titles show the dogs temperment has been tested by a third party. Temperment is just as important for a pet as it is for a working dog. Just look at the thousands of threads on this site about people having temperment issues with their "pet" dogs. If it's going to be around the family, kids, old people, etc then it better be of a sound mind.


I second this.


----------



## rbagnell (Mar 22, 2013)

mycobraracr said:


> That's not true at all. The titles show the dogs temperment has been tested by a third party. Temperment is just as important for a pet as it is for a working dog. Just look at the thousands of threads on this site about people having temperment issues with their "pet" dogs. If it's going to be around the family, kids, old people, etc then it better be of a sound mind.


Well it is true, reputable breeders breed without titles all the time, not saying having titles isn't a good thing...just not necessarily a MUST for breeding. The AKC doesn't say your dogs must have titles or they cannot be registered, that is just an individual requirement.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

rbagnell said:


> I now there is much more to these dogs than looks, they don't need titles to breed for pets.


I am stepping away from this thread...I am too new with the breed and this site to not let these types of threads upset me. 

One last thing, please, please, please, have an experienced breeder and vet mentor you through the WHOLE thing if you insist on going through with it, be ready to take back any/all puppies if the adoptees decide when they are 6/7/8 months old that they are out of control and can't be handled anymore, and for the love of all that is GSD please don't scoff at titles and temperament testing. Every family DESERVES a dog that comes from long lines of good temperament and good nerves. How old is your dog?

Good luck.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

rbagnell said:


> Well it is true, reputable breeders breed without titles all the time, not saying having titles isn't a good thing...just not necessarily a MUST for breeding. The AKC doesn't say your dogs must have titles or they cannot be registered, that is just an individual requirement.


Reputable breeders do not breed without titles all the time. The breeders you're looking at who don't probably aren't the most reputable.

And the AKC not requiring titles to breed means nothing. AKC papers are essentially meaningless, in the grand scheme of things. They do not set any sort of standard for breeding in terms of temperament, etc. All they do is issue paperwork saying your dog is purebred.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm not going to agree/disagree with the title thing.

Just wanted to say, I hope IF you find a stud dog, you will expect the same testing on that stud dog as you've done on your female.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

This is how I ended up on this website, looking up a breeding/breeder and I learned that it was just two pets with no titles or health screenings, so we backed off. It's here in Florida as well, the dogs had great parents and grandparents, but the current sire and dam have nothing. We wanted a good chance at healthy pup and good temperament. I looked on that breeders site and looks like they did not sell all the pups and the litter was born back in November. I hope they keep them or give them away and the poor dogs don't end up in shelters.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

rbagnell said:


> Well it is true, reputable breeders breed without titles all the time, not saying having titles isn't a good thing...just not necessarily a MUST for breeding. The AKC doesn't say your dogs must have titles or they cannot be registered, that is just an individual requirement.


.....other countries DO require testing in temperament and conformation. In Germany you HAVE to title your dog in these things before you breed. The AKC is focused on making money, NOT the good of the breed.

Why would you not WANT to test these things? Why would you not WANT to tell buyers that the puppy they purchased came from solid lines, parents have been titled, and that you are stacking the cards in their favor as much as you can?! Because it's easy to find two pretty (in your eyes) dogs and let them hump. Do you know anything about whelping? What do you do if a puppy gets stuck? How do you know if a puppy is stuck? How long should the bitch be in active labor? What signs do you look for that signal it's time for an emergency trip to the vet? 

And just because your dog may have good nerves does NOT mean her puppies will. Take a genetics course, most/all traits are poly-alleles....you need to know your pedigrees, study others, and get LOTS of knowledge before even thinking about breeding this dog. Otherwise, I hope you like being referred to as a "backyard breeder" because, in my opinion, that is what you are KNOWINGLY doing.:angryfire:

ARGH! I didn't step away.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

rbagnell said:


> The AKC doesn't say your dogs must have titles or they cannot be registered, that is just an individual requirement.


AKC registration does not equal quality. There are plenty of crap AKC registered dogs out there. Not saying your dog is crap!! Just a general statement about AKC registrations.

As a puppy buyer... I'm looking for 3 main aspects for a potential dog.

1. Pedigree - You'll be able to see that from an AKC pedigree, but it doesn't ensure the quality of the dogs behind the dogs being bred. As you said, it doesn't take much to register a dog with the AKC.

2. Health clearances - OFA hips, elbows, and DM at a minimum. And not just for the dogs being bred, but all the dogs in the pedigree, generations back.

3. Temperament - Titles!! Prove what your working dog can do and has the temperament for. And preferably earned by the breeder, not bought.

And this would be for a companion/pet dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

DaniFani said:


> .....other countries DO require testing in temperament and conformation. In Germany you HAVE to title your dog in these things before you breed. The AKC is focused on making money, NOT the good of the breed.
> 
> Why would you not WANT to test these things? Why would you not WANT to tell buyers that the puppy they purchased came from solid lines, parents have been titled, and that you are stacking the cards in their favor as much as you can?! Because it's easy to find two pretty (in your eyes) dogs and let them hump. Do you know anything about whelping? What do you do if a puppy gets stuck? How do you know if a puppy is stuck? How long should the bitch be in active labor? What signs do you look for that signal it's time for an emergency trip to the vet?
> 
> ...


:thumbup:
I'm glad you didn't!


----------



## rbagnell (Mar 22, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I'm not going to agree/disagree with the title thing.
> 
> Just wanted to say, I hope IF you find a stud dog, you will expect the same testing on that stud dog as you've done on your female.


I absolutely require test results for EVERYTHING with the stud, I do not want to bring any puppies in this world with any health issues whatsoever!! Will I require titles? Not necessarily, the health is the most important thing...that and temperament. If they have titles, fine, if not...fine too.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

So...how do YOU test temperament?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

rbagnell said:


> I absolutely require test results for EVERYTHING with the stud, I do not want to bring any puppies in this world with any health issues whatsoever!! Will I require titles? Not necessarily, the health is the most important thing...that and temperament. If they have titles, fine, if not...fine too.


I agree with checking pedigree database for stud dogs. I wont take a side on this issue and will remain neutral, but most people on this site balk at breeding without titles so you probably won't find many suggestions here.


----------



## rbagnell (Mar 22, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> .....other countries DO require testing in temperament and conformation. In Germany you HAVE to title your dog in these things before you breed. The AKC is focused on making money, NOT the good of the breed.
> 
> Why would you not WANT to test these things? Why would you not WANT to tell buyers that the puppy they purchased came from solid lines, parents have been titled, and that you are stacking the cards in their favor as much as you can?! Because it's easy to find two pretty (in your eyes) dogs and let them hump. Do you know anything about whelping? What do you do if a puppy gets stuck? How do you know if a puppy is stuck? How long should the bitch be in active labor? What signs do you look for that signal it's time for an emergency trip to the vet?
> 
> ...


Ok calm down, It's not the first dog I have bred and I am very knowledgeable in dog whelping...relax I know exactly what to do in all of those situations...geez, who said I have never bred dogs before...just because I don't need lots of titles doesn't mean I don't know anything about breeding! I think you do need to step away instead of getting yourself all worked up over your assumptions of me!! I do want ALL health tests...not just 2 pretty dogs humping, won't let 2 dogs hump that are any less than perfect health. Hope you don't lose sleep tonight over this!:rolleyes2:


----------



## rbagnell (Mar 22, 2013)

mego said:


> I agree with checking pedigree database for stud dogs. I wont take a side on this issue and will remain neutral, but most people on this site balk at breeding without titles so you probably won't find many suggestions here.


I appreciate your remaining neutral. I am seeing what your saying and I am done with the arguing...not worth my time. Thank you!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I'm not going to agree/disagree with the title thing.
> 
> Just wanted to say, I hope IF you find a stud dog, you will expect the same testing on that stud dog as you've done on your female.


 
I agree with this.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Andaka said:


> So...how do YOU test temperament?


This is a valid question. If you're not going to require titles, then how will you evaluate temperament? What about in a dog that you don't know very well/at all? 

I'm not being snarky-- I'm actually asking. If you're going to move forward and try and find a health checked stud, then it's important to think about how you'll evaluate temperament, too.


----------



## rbagnell (Mar 22, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I agree with this.


Me too!!!


----------



## rbagnell (Mar 22, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> This is a valid question. If you're not going to require titles, then how will you evaluate temperament? What about in a dog that you don't know very well/at all?
> 
> I'm not being snarky-- I'm actually asking. If you're going to move forward and try and find a health checked stud, then it's important to think about how you'll evaluate temperament, too.


It is a valid question and that's why I am looking for one now, months before I need one...If I can't get to know the dog, then it's not going to happen. When I say get to know him I mean see him interact with people in different situations...I have done this before, I am not new to dog breeding, I just thought I might get some help finding the dog...and I am not being snarky either but you are all quick to judge me and I have very high standards when it comes to my dogs!! Not looking for approval here AT ALL! You all have your opinions and that's fine...but you know what they say about opinions...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not going to say anything as I definitely disagree and this thread is upsetting.

However, I'm in FL too. IF you thinking breeding your dog with no titles, no proper health tests, no knowledge of the pedigrees, and no want to better the breed....

Then I will INVITE you to come meet my rescue female. She is from the SAME type of breeding. Just for the heck of it... NO knowledge or care for the breed and it's integrity. She is a complete nut case. Mentally AND physically, she is the most messed up animal I've ever owned. She cost me 5-7 THOUSAND dollars her first year of living JUST in medical bills. This does not include all the trainers and behaviorist and not to mention blood sweat and tears. MOST would have put her to sleep like 5 or so vets suggested when she was a puppy. Thankfully for her I had the experience and wanted to help her. At 2 years old, she is still a nightmare for me. I love her.... but she is by far the worst dog I've ever owned. Life with her is always a problem, and she's always stressful. I can not enjoy dog ownership with her. At all.

Do you really want to breed this? Do you want to take the chance of your pups being like Zira is? What will happen if the families can't handle that... will you take them back and do what's right for them (TONS of medical bills, time, and expenses)?

I do think you need to step back and really think WHY you want to breed her and if you still do.. WHAT is she bringing to the GSD table? If it's nothing to IMPROVE the breed (to it's standard and what they should be).... then don't. Learn and understand all the GSD lines, know which one you have a passion for.... go to a real reputable breeder (from what you mentioned as reputable and what is reputable is much different), read around more on here, research those lines and GSDs of the past.... and get a really nice female pup. Raise her, train her, title her, health test her... mentor with your breeder to find the right fit... read whelping books and have a good vet at your side... and there you go. THAT is what a start to reputable breeding looks like. Have a plan... Not just well, my dog has a vagina and someone else's pet has a penis.... let them go at it! Do it the proper way, and you'll be much happier and proud of your outcome. Every GSD that is not to standard, or has health issues, or just creates issues in general (with public or their owners), leaves a bad footprint for the breed..... Don't let selfish reasons ruin a breed.

Good luck to you and your dog.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

OP said that they did health tests and insisted on the male having them too, that's a great start :/ it was strictly titles people were talking about.


----------



## rbagnell (Mar 22, 2013)

TrickyShepherd said:


> I'm not going to say anything as I definitely disagree and this thread is upsetting.
> 
> However, I'm in FL too. IF you thinking breeding your dog with no titles, no proper health tests, no knowledge of the pedigrees, and no want to better the breed....
> 
> ...


OK I didn't even need to read past your first sentence...I am guessing you haven't read much of what I have said or you wouldn't have posted this!! I said I ABSOLUTELY need ALL health tests to be in order and full knowledge of the pedigree and I have very extensive knowledge of the breed and don't want to breed anything but the highest quality...If you are going to post please know what you're talking about first...would have saved you a lot of typing! My goodness people!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Just the fact that you are advertising for a stud on a GSD forum tells that you do not have extensive knowledge of the breed.

You may want to begin by reading this book 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/The-German-Shepherd-Dog-Genetic/dp/0876051751[/ame]

Great place to start.

Also, your local German Shepherd club.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I actually agree with Sunflowers. If you had that much experience in evaluating and/or breeding, you would have had to have spent a lot of time around either showline or workingline GSD's. You would most definitely NOT have to ask for your first post on this forum where to find a stud.


----------



## rbagnell (Mar 22, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Just the fact that you are advertising for a stud on a GSD forum tells that you do not have extensive knowledge of the breed.
> 
> You may want to begin by reading this book
> 
> ...


LOL...I know of many studs...they are just out of my area...thought I might find one close OMG!!! I don't need your book, opinions or anything else...sorry I found you people...I'm out!!!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

rbagnell said:


> OK I didn't even need to read past your first sentence...I am guessing you haven't read much of what I have said or you wouldn't have posted this!! I said I ABSOLUTELY need ALL health tests to be in order and full knowledge of the pedigree and I have very extensive knowledge of the breed and don't want to breed anything but the highest quality...If you are going to post please know what you're talking about first...would have saved you a lot of typing! My goodness people!


I'm going to look past the incredibly rude post, as mine was 100% sincere. I was trying to offer you help and suggest the best way to get started.

Looking past that...

Then I ask.... What is good about your dog? I did read. I see a dog with no OFA, no titles, nothing great in the pedigree, you never mentioned if she's trained in anything, you never answered the questions on how you plan to temperament test her and the stud, you never stated anything about lines.... just for LC puppies. 

If you can answer all of that.... SUPER!

If not....
How is that knowledgeable? Who are you to be throwing criticism? 

If you want accurate information and no assumptions... don't leave everything so vague and expect GSD lovers, enthusiast, and professionals to look over all of that. There are people who spend their entire life, all their money, and all their brain power to put together the best GSD they possibly can... and yes, just for pets. For you to come across like this is an insult to them. 

And if you want to continue.... I am no dummy to the breed, dogs, dog breeding, and care involved.. You need to watch who you throw those comments at.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

rbagnell said:


> LOL...I know of many studs...they are just out of my area...thought I might find one close OMG!!! I don't need your book, opinions or anything else...sorry I found you people...I'm out!!!


Oh, then you have already read the book. 
My apologies for assuming you hadn't. 
Can you list the studs you have knowledge of?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

rbagnell said:


> It is a valid question and that's why I am looking for one now, months before I need one...If I can't get to know the dog, then it's not going to happen. When I say get to know him I mean see him interact with people in different situations...I have done this before, I am not new to dog breeding, I just thought I might get some help finding the dog...and I am not being snarky either but you are all quick to judge me and I have very high standards when it comes to my dogs!! Not looking for approval here AT ALL! You all have your opinions and that's fine...but you know what they say about opinions...


Actually, I was actually asking, because you won't have a lot of time to spend with the stud. When someone brings the stud to the bitch (which is what usually happens), the bitch's owner doesn't get to spend all kinds of time with him, testing him in different scenarios.. it was a genuine question.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Your timeline seems a bit cramped. If you have no good leads on studs there is not much time to go observe them at trials and shows. At least in Florida it is nice all year; show and trial season is just starting to kick off around here (actually we still have snow and ice on the ground). OG Carolina is hosting a trial, show, and breed survey at the end of March. I've never been able to get to their event but it's usually a big one each year. I think they have about 100 entries with several VA dogs entered. This would be something I'd check out even though it's kind of a hike.

O.G. Carolina | German Shepherd Dog Club | Triangle Area North Carolina


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This site has a lot of working line people, and the working titles seem to be heavily weighted here. There are show-line breeders, American Show Line breeders, who do not title at all, and really do not see the need of it. Others title in Obedience, Agility, and sometimes Herding. But most of them do not. That doesn't mean they are not reputable. It just means there over-all goals are different. 

Now if those breeders who only breed champions to champions, condemned everyone breeding dog that do not have a CH before their dog's names, that would knock a lot of working line people and German show line people off the reputable breeder list. 

The SV requires an endurance test, Koer report, health testing, title, etc, to breed the dog with the proper papers. And people still poo poo the German show-line dogs here because their trials are "midnight" trials, a joke, or what have you. 

Personally I think that perfect is in heaven. I would buy a German show line dog without any titles over a working line dog with a slew of them. My preference is with the German Show line dogs, and I think that sometimes people who have a lot of trouble with their dogs is because they were poorly matched to a dog. Sometimes the dog does not have a temperament that would make a good pet. And sometimes the dog is just a bit much for the owner. 

I am actually surprised that people aren't having a cow about breeding the long coat, though I did notice someone mentioned breeding only for coat. 

Temperament, health, and structure are all important. They do not all have to be tested exactly the same way though. You can get farther with honey sometimes. I mean, saying "Uhg! why would you even consider breeding without a title!" is only going to make people defensive and think you are a bunch or radicals or elitists. Saying, wow, your dog has a nice pedigree, and health screenings, she is almost there, have you considered training her and trialing her in something?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

> Temperament, health, and structure are all important. They do not all have to be tested exactly the same way though. You can get farther with honey sometimes. I mean, saying "Uhg! why would you even consider breeding without a title!" is only going to make people defensive and think you are a bunch or radicals or elitists. Saying, wow, your dog has a nice pedigree, and health screenings, she is almost there, have you considered training her and trialing her in something?
> __________________


 
This ^^

One can offer an opinion, suggestions, advice, without saying basically "ARE YOU KIDDING ME?" 

Sometimes you can change people's minds, most times not, people are going to do what they want to do.

People are breeding dogs all over the place with far worse than I even see in this. PET DOGS are what the majority of joe Public is looking for. That is a "fact".

I am not condoning what the OP is doing, but why not give some constructive advice vs cramming it down their throat.. Sure the OP got somewhat rude, but I rather don't blame them.

If you (general you) don't like what they are considering, maybe try using a different tactic, cause I can guarantee this person is going to breed his female one way or the other so maybe keep that in mind when posting.

I do see ALOT of good advice/suggestions in this thread maybe it's just the "tone".


----------



## rbagnell (Mar 22, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> This ^^
> 
> One can offer an opinion, suggestions, advice, without saying basically "ARE YOU KIDDING ME?"
> 
> ...


Thank you! I got rude and defensive because I was being attacked..it's what most people do when they are being attacked because you have a different opinion...I wasn't rude first...most of the attackers got rude way before I did!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I certainly do not know why you were rude to me.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> Why would you breed just for LC...?





selzer said:


> I am actually surprised that people aren't having a cow about breeding the long coat, though I did notice someone mentioned breeding only for coat.


LC is a fault and two LC should not be bred just for the sake of producing more LC. I can find you a hundred nice LC coming out of very nice stock hair breedings where both dogs are health/temperament tested with working titles and show ratings. It is silly to use LC as a reason to breed. Why would anyone risk the life of their bitch and more just to produce LC....silly.
:thinking::shrug:


----------



## rbagnell (Mar 22, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> I certainly do not know why you were rude to me.


Maybe I was rude to you because by the time you posted I had already been attacked several times maybe not necessarily by you but by many others. You all have your opinions and that's great but don't need to attack others for not having the same opinions. This group of people (NOT ALL OF YOU) but a lot of you are very rude with rude tones to your posts. I didn't come here to be attacked I just had ONE question, what I got was a lot of opinionated rude people. Sorry if you are not one of them but I was on the defensive because of MANY other posts.


----------



## rbagnell (Mar 22, 2013)

qbchottu said:


> LC is a fault and two LC should not be bred just for the sake of producing more LC. I can find you a hundred nice LC coming out of very nice stock hair breedings where both dogs are health/temperament tested with working titles and show ratings. It is silly to use LC as a reason to breed. Why would anyone risk the life of their bitch and more just to produce LC....silly.
> :thinking::shrug:


Also my business if I want LC, what do you care..their lives will be fine with a LC, not at risk...REALLY?? Won't affect the dogs health/temperament AT ALL! 
If they can't be shown..so what!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Liesje said:


> We can't advertise studs (or breeders, or puppies) on here.


If studs are not allowed to be advertised on here, why are these threads advertising a female to breed and asking for a stud allowed to stay?

Maybe something to talk over with the rest of the mods?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

rbagnell said:


> Also my business if I want LC, what do you care..their lives will be fine with a LC, not at risk...REALLY?? Won't affect the dogs health/temperament AT ALL!
> If they can't be shown..so what!


It's that kind of snide attitude that will help you become a knowledgeable and informed "breeder" - good work! Steadfastly stick to your guns - your ignorance and lack of insight is impressive! 

Oh and the "I'm mean to you because you were mean to me first" nonsense - I expect more from kindergarteners


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> If studs are not allowed to be advertised on here, why are these threads advertising a female to breed and asking for a stud allowed to stay?


Yup 
/lock or /delete please.


----------



## rbagnell (Mar 22, 2013)

qbchottu said:


> Yup
> /lock or /delete please.


Yes please lock or delete..Too many rude **** on here!


----------

